

How I hacked my own iCloud account for just $200 - vocatys
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/consumer-security/how-i-hacked-my-own-icloud-account-for-just-200-20140907-10dr30.html

======
gtkspert
FTFY: "How I hacked my own iCloud account for $400 using my password."

~~~
douglasss
Yeah, this article was pretty sad. I learned that I can "crack" my gmail with
the password too. Pretty scary stuff.

